# Teichumbau mit Hindernissen



## Jackson (7. Okt. 2007)

Hallo liebe Teichler und -innen , 

Ich heiße Stefan und möchte mich, nachdem ich schon geraume Zeit hier mitlese und Tips und Erfahrungen " mitgenommen " habe , auch aktiv im forum beteiligen.

Da ich weiß , das Bilder hier gerne gesehen sind ,werde ich meine Umbaufortschritte sofern das Bildmaterial die Zensur durchlaufen hat und ich sie hochladen konnte hier einstellen.

Der Umbau war zwar schon länger geplant , aber da hierfür eine urwaldähnliche
Vorgartenfläche gerodet werden mußte,  waren immer wieder Verzögerungen  
eingetreten.
Aber seit 20. September tut sich was im Gärtche.
Der Teich hat eine Oberfläche von 3,50 x 2,30 m und 2 Tiefenbereiche von 50 cm und 1,5 m. 
Durch die unerwartete Entdeckung einer quer im Garten verlaufenden Leitung
( die ich lieber nicht kappen wollte ) hat sich die gewünschte Rechteckform etwas verschoben. Eine Verspundung mittels Drahtgeflechtmatte und Zement wurden notwendig , so entsteht ungewollt eine " Sumpfecke ".

Ausgehoben wurden per Hand ca. 8,5 Tonnen Erde. Der Baumstumpf mit Wurzeln sowie der alte Bachlauf und diverse Sträucher wurden per Kran brachial entfernt.

Mein Ziel ist es ( und muß es wegen der momentan in einer alten Badewanne ausgelagerten Teichbewohner auch sein ) bis Ende nächster Woche die neue 
Folie und Brunnen-Wasser mit Fisch hinein zu bekommen.

viele Grüße , Stefan


----------



## jochen (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau mit Hindernissen*

Hallo Stefan,

Na dann,

Herzlich Willkommen als Schreiberling hier im Forum,

du hattest ja richtiges schweres Gerät am Teich.

Berichte doch bitte weiter vom Teichbau, natürlich mit Bildern.

Dein letzter Satz macht mir jedoch ein wenig Kopfzerbrechen,
Folie und Fischis sofort rein, das könnte leicht schiefgehen.

Benutze bitte die Suche nach Nitritpeak um schlimmeres zu vermeiden.
Bei Fragen dazu bitte nochmals melden.

Wünsche dir weiterhin viel Spaß beim Teichbau, und hier im Forum.


----------



## Thomas_H (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau mit Hindernissen*

Hallo Stefan,

na dann mal herzlich willkommen rüberschmeiß  

Das Bild mit dem Kran finde ich echt cool.

Was hat die Kranaktion denn gekostet? 
(Mit der Hand hätte das besimmt keinen Spass gemacht  )


----------



## Badener (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau mit Hindernissen*

Hallo Stefan,
herzlich willkommen als "aktiver" Teichler.
Seh schon, bei Dir wird rangeklotzt und nicht gekleckert  
Lass uns weiter teilhaben an Deinem Teichumbau.

Viel Glück dabei.


----------



## Jackson (7. Okt. 2007)

Thomas schrieb : 

Hallo Stefan,

na dann mal herzlich willkommen rüberschmeiß  

Das Bild mit dem Kran finde ich echt cool.

Was hat die Kranaktion denn gekostet? 
(Mit der Hand hätte das besimmt keinen Spass gemacht 

Hallo Thomas , 

Danke für`s Lob , den ersten Baumstumpf samt Wurzel habe ich noch eigenhändig ausgebuddelt ( Dauer 2 Wochen mit Schaufel , Stahlseil , Titanbohrer und Schweißbrenner  ) , er saß direkt an der Hauswand , da war mir die Kran- Wurzelrausrupf- Aktion zu heikel.

Es ist bezahlbar : Baumstumpf + 4 Büsche und Teich ausheben + 8 Tonnen Aushub wegbringen kosteten 2000.- € 

übrigens gibt`s neue Bilder von heute morgen kommt noch Flies rein und dann
kommt diese Woche noch die Folie + Wasser ( aus dem Brunnen )
wird natürlich auch bebildert

allen noch nen schönen Sonntag abend ,

Stefan


----------



## Jackson (13. Okt. 2007)

*Teichumbau mit " neuen "Hindernissen*

Hallo zusammen ,

Ich wolte mich mal wieder melden und über die neuesten Entwicklungen bei
meinem Teichneubau berichten.
Gestern haben wir zu fünft die 8 x 9 Meter Teichfolie sacken lassen , ich habe
wohl etwas zuviel Materialzugabe gerechnet wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ist.
War wohl noch immer traumatisiert von meinem ersten Folienerlebnis , da hatte ich nämlich zu knapp gemesen und gekauft und noch zu früh zu viel abgeschnitten.
Naja , man lernt halt immer dazu.
Allerdings habe ich jetzt Baustopp wegen 2 neuen Hindernissen :

1. rechts ( am Gehweg ) liege ich zu tief und links zu hoch , die Differenz beträgt 30 cm. Ich plane die rechte Seite mit Porenbetonsteinen um 15 cm zu erhöhen und im Gegenzug die anderen Seiten um 15 cm zu verflachen.
Ziwschen die Porenbetonsteine und die Teichfolie wollte ich zum Bitumenbahnen legen.

Was meint ihr dazu ?

2. Ich wollte heute die Zaunpfosten betonieren , allerdings sind die falschen Beschläge zum montieren der Zaunmatten ( im Bild , grün ) dabei und außerdem muß ich just an dieser Seite erst noch Punkt 1. erledigen.

Also am Montag ab in den Baumarkt.   


schönes Wochenende aus Offenbach ,

Stefan


----------



## Annett (14. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau mit Hindernissen*

Hallo Stefan,

also das 





> Ziwschen die Porenbetonsteine und die Teichfolie wollte ich zum Bitumenbahnen legen.


würde ich lassen.
Sowas hat m.M.n. nichts in/an einem Teich verloren.
Wozu Bitumenbahnen? Warum kein Vlies? Die Bahnen geben mit Sicherheit irgendwelche Lösungsmittel usw. ab - kein Mensch kann Dir sagen, wie sich das mit der Teichfolie auf Dauer verträgt.
Alte Dachpappe ist übrigens Sondermüll.... die fachgerechte Entsorgung entsprechend teuer. Wir haben hier auch noch einiges davon liegen.


----------



## Haitu (14. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau mit Hindernissen*

Hallo Jackson,

wenn ich in deiner Situation wäre, könnte ich mir vorstellen das Zuviel an Teichfolie auszunutzen und deine Idee mit dem Aufmauern um den ganzen Teich herum vorzunehmen. In einer Höhe wie es die Folie zulässt.
Natürlich ist das mit einigem Aufwand verbunden aber du erzielst dann auch ein Mehr an Volumen.
Rund herum einen spatentiefen Graben graben, 5-10cm Sauberschicht aus Sand einbringen, feststampfen und mit eisenbewährtem Beton (10cm reichen) ein Streifenfundament errichten. Darauf dann die Mauer aus Porenbeton.
Bei gemauerten Becken die aus dem Erdreich herausragen hat sich bei mir das einlegen von 2cm Styroporplatten von innen gegen die Mauer bewährt (schützt vor Eisdruck im Winter).
Die 100mm starke Hebel- oder Ytongplansteine reichen da für die Mauer aus.
Auf der Erdseite kannst du die Mauer mit einer einfachen Baufolie gegen Feuchtigkeit schützen.

Hier ein Beispiel von meiner Teichseite


----------



## Jackson (15. Okt. 2007)

*Beton zur Teicherhöhung*

Hallo zusammen ,

Ich war heute im Hornbach - Baumarkt , eigentlich wollte ich Porenbetonsteine holen , denn ich muß auf 2 Seiten des Teiches das Niveau um minimum 15 cm anheben.
Was ich in der Baustoffabteilung entdeckte , fand sofort mein Interresse.

Es handelt sich um Schalsteine mit folgenden Abmessungen : Länge 50 cm
                                                                                  Breite 17 cm
                                                                                  Höhe  25 cm

Das Stck. kostet 2,79 € , das sind 0,20 € weniger als Porenbetonsteine , es ist stabil durch die Verstrebung und mit 20 kg Gewicht recht massiv.
Die Steine lassen sich aneinander setzen ( siehe Profil ) und mit Zement fixieren.

Durch die Breite von 17 cm wirkt diese Methode kange nicht so wuchtig wie Porenbeton und läßt sich mit passenden Mähkantensteinen ( Breite 16 cm ) nach oben hin gut abdecken.


Zuerst werde ich aber jetzt die Stromversorgung legen , damit der Aquarienlüfter zum Einsatz kommen kann bevor der Frost den Teich vereist.


viele Grüße ,  Stefan


----------



## Haitu (15. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau mit Hindernissen*

Hallo Jackson,

die Schalsteine kann man auch nehmen.
Die werden in der Regel für so etwas genutzt.
 
Dann aber mit Beton und Eisenamierung gefüllt.

Zu deinem Vorhaben rate ich dir die Schalsteine in Sand zu setzen und den Hohlraum auch mit Sand zu füllen. Ohne das, wird aus der Mauer in Laufe der Zeit eine Achterbahn.


----------



## Jackson (27. Apr. 2008)

*Teichumbau aktueller Stand - Brunnepumpe-Revision*

Hallo zusammen ,

wollte nur mal von meinen aktuellen Vorbereitungen zum nächsten Bauabschnitt berichten , hierzu gehört zuerst die Überarbeitung des Brunnens , mit dem ich den Teich befülle.
Die Pumpe bekam neue Dichtungen ( handgeschnitzt aus 5 mm Gewebegummi )
sowie einen neuen Anstrich ( wegen Korrosionschutz ) und neue Befestigungselemente.

Bilder sieht man hier ,      Technische Daten: Injektorpumpe Bj. 1985
                                                             Förderhöhe 15 Meter 
                                                             Antrieb E-Motor 380 V  3000 U/min

Gruß , Stefan


----------



## Jackson (2. Okt. 2008)

*Teichumbau mit Hindernissen und Fortschritten*

Hallo zusammen , 

Ich wollte mal wieder ein paar Bilder meines Teichumbaus beisteuern , durch ein großes gesundheitliches Problem meiner Tochter mußte ich das Bautempo stark reduzieren , weshalb ich in meinem Zeitplan mindestens 3 Monate hinterherhinke.

Ich habe jetzt die Umrandung durch Niveauerhöhung fertigestellt und werde nach der Fertigstellung  des umlaufenden Zauns die Winterpause einläuten.

Wenn ich es noch schaffe, will ich an den Rändern noch den Kunstrasen einlegen und zum Plattenweg sowie zur Straße mit Abschlußplatten fixieren.

ich würde mich wie immer über Kommentare und Anregungen freuen.

viele Grüße , Stefan


----------



## Vespabesitzer (4. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau mit Hindernissen*

Hallo Stefan,..

du hast doch auf der linke Seite soviel Folie über,...
also ich würde den Teich nicht ganz so "eckig" machen,.. und da alles ein wenig runder gestalten und dann ggf. mit noch kleinen Wasserfall wieder in den Teich,..

nur so eine Idee  

mfG.


----------



## Jackson (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau mit Hindernissen*

Hallo zusammen , 

Ich habe gestern den Teichfolienschutz mittels Kunstrasen fertiggestellt.

Das erste Stück hatte ich bereits vor 2 Jahren im Teich plaziert, es hat einen leichten Algenbewuchs sieht aber okay aus.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Kunstrasen der schon länger als im Teich ist ?

Weitere Bilder habe ich in mein Useralbum gestellt.

schöne Pfingsten noch,


----------



## Jackson (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau mit Hindernissen*

Hallo zusammen, 

Esgeht wieder weiter, Bilder von meinem Filterbau (aus einer alten Badewanne) habe ich in meinem Album abgelegt.

Ich habe das ehrgeizige Ziel den Filter samt Pumpe noch im Herbst (2012) in Betrieb zu nehmen.
Gerne bin ich für Anregungen, Kritik und Fragen zu haben.

Jackson


----------



## Jackson (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau mit Hindernissen*

So ihr Lieben, nach einer gringfügigen Verzögerung von 12 Monaten, habe ich heute meinen filter vollständig in Betrieb genommen. Die aktuellen Bilder habe ich in meinem Album abgelegt.

@ admin: muß ich Sie noch in den Ordner Technik am Teich verschieben ?

Ich freue mich wie immer auf euer Feedback.

Weitere Bilder folgen, wenn das Wetter wieder besser wird und die Dauerberieselung aufhört.

viele Grüße,


----------



## Jackson (28. Dez. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Es gibt wieder mal neue Bilder von meinem Teich, die Bilder meines aktuellen Siebfilterumbaues folgen demnächst.
Euch allen ein gutes und gesundes neues 2015
viele Grüße,


----------



## jolantha (30. Dez. 2014)

Das ist der erste Schnee, den ich in diesem Jahr sehe


----------

